# HD Video Tutorial on Field Stripping an AR15



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I made a HD video with detailed instructions and good close up, etc. on field stripping an AK-47 and got a lot of requests for the same thing for the AR15. Hope you find this helpful and something you could share with folks just getting into the AR15 platform.

*Here's the AR15 Field Stripping Video*


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

very informative.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

The AR15 featured in the video is a Daniel Defense M4(V1).

It has:
An Aimpoint CompM4 Optic
A BCM Warfighter Charging Handle
A MAKO GL Shock Stock with cheek riser
A Battlecomp compensator


----------

